# Es werden keine Daten mehr in die Tabelle eingefügt



## poe1981 (20. Dez 2007)

Hallo allezusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich füge Daten in einer Mysql Tabelle ein, klappt alles wunderbar, bis das Programm auf einmal nicht mehr weitermacht. Keine Fehlermeldung, keine Exception, er versucht einfach den nächsten Datensatz einzufügen und macht nichts mehr. Kennt jemand das Phänomen? Anbei ein bisschen quellcode, die erste schleife wird noch in die Tabelle eingefügt, bei der zweiten bricht er beim ersten executeUpdate ab.


```
System.out.println("Teams erstellen...");			
			for (int i=0; i<league.getTeamsVector().size(); i++) {
				
				query = "INSERT INTO jos_joomleague_teams(id, name, club_id) VALUES(NULL, \""+league.getTeamsVector().get(i).getTeamName()+"\", 0)";
				System.out.println(query);
				stmt.executeUpdate(query, Statement.RETURN_GENERATED_KEYS);
				
				ResultSet gk = stmt.getGeneratedKeys();
				if (gk.next()) {
					league.getTeamsVector().get(i).setID(gk.getInt(1));
				}
				
				gk.close();
				
		
			}
			
			
			// jos_joomleague_team_joomleague Mannschaften zum Projekt zuordnen
			// TODO: Hier stimmt was nicht
		
			System.out.println("Teams zum Projekt...");
			for (int i=0; i<league.getTeamsVector().size(); i++) {
				query = "INSERT INTO jos_joomleague_team_joomleague(id, project_id, team_id) VALUES(NULL,"+project_id+","+league.getTeamsVector().get(i).getID()+")";
				System.out.println(query);
				stmt.executeUpdate(query);
			}
```

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Guest (20. Dez 2007)

poe1981 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...die erste schleife wird noch in die Tabelle eingefügt, bei der zweiten bricht er beim ersten executeUpdate ab...


Und was passiert dabei? Fehlermeldungen? Was hast du mit Debugger ermitteln können? Sind die generierten Ids korrekt gesetzt (hast du's auch geprüft)?


----------



## poe1981 (20. Dez 2007)

Das ist es ja, keine Fehlermeldung. Scheint so als würde der dabei immer auf irgendwas warten. Muß das programm von hand abbrechen.

Der Debugger gibt mit auch nichts schlüssiges aus.

Gibt es vielleicht eine maximal zahl an operationen die man pro verbindung ausführen darf? Egal welche Operation ich hier ausführe auf der Datenbank, er hängt einfach...


----------



## Guest (20. Dez 2007)

Ich meinte, dass du es mit dem Debugger Schritt für Schritt untersuchen sollst, bis du zu der Zeile kommst,
wo es hängen bleibt.
Ist das in der gleichen Methode? Ist das Statement bereits geschlossen? Das gleiche Statement (erstelle ein neues, 
schliesse das alte von der Schleife davor)? Man kann wirklich nur raten, was Sache ist.


----------



## poe1981 (20. Dez 2007)

Eben, das ist auch mein Problem. Ich habe bevor dem executeUpdate eine breakepoint gesetzt und das Programm von dort an schritt für schritt debugged, aber ehrlich wurde ich nicht schlau. Ich hoffte jetzte eigentlich darauf, das irgendwer schonmal die gleiche erfahrung gemacht hat.

Ein zweiter Statement habe ich auch schon benutzt, klappte eben so wenig.

Ich versuchs weiter

Danke nochmal
Gruß
Pö


----------

